# Classic PB Threads



## VirginiaHuguenot

Having been here a while, it occurred to me that some of the newer folks might enjoy reading some classic PB threads from the archives. I'm not including 10-page theonomy, Christmas and EP threads, but rather threads _about_ the PB or relevant to the enjoyment thereof. Feel free to add to the list. Cheers!

http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/11-things-you-will-never-hear-pb-4003/index2.html
http://www.puritanboard.com/f52/welcome-board-unofficial-primer-9048/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f52/how-many-forum-members-does-take-change-light-bulb-14255/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/you-know-you-re-reformed-when-1319/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/one-pber-can-you-top-18333/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f30/confession-do-you-subscribe-7988/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f23/pb-preacher-s-sermons-10995/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/were-you-born-reformed-converted-6514/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/typically-monolithic-thinking-pb-14795/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/glossary-reformed-acronyms-7758/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/theologians-have-most-influenced-you-7334/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/pb-not-obscure-corner-internet-22894/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f112/gerald-e-winebrenner-gwine-1952-2007-a-25663/


----------



## brymaes

Can we make this a stickie?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

_We_ can't but I can.


----------



## sotzo

> I'm not including 10-page theonomy, Christmas and EP threads...



You mean those are on the PB? Sheesh...I must be spending too much time in the arcade....


----------



## kvanlaan

My wife and I have really enjoyed this old thread diving. Thanks!


----------



## Peairtach

There's nothing enjoyable about 10-page theonomy threads, whether you're reading them or taking part!


----------



## timmopussycat

Richard Tallach said:


> There's nothing enjoyable about 10-page theonomy threads, whether you're reading them or taking part!


----------

